# Looking at buying some new plants



## tyro (Jul 18, 2011)

So I'm thinking about buying 1 or 2 of Anubias barteri var. barteri, (Extraplant Aquarium Plants: Anubias barteri var. barteri) and putting it on my drift. 

Then I'm also thinking about geting 2 or 3 Hydrocotyle leucocephala, (Extraplant Aquarium Plants: Hydrocotyle leucocephala) and planting them in a corner.

Then lastly I'm looking for some foreground plants, or something to carpet my foreground. I'm thinking of 1 of 4 plants

First:Bacopa australis Extraplant Aquarium Plant Shop

or 
second: Eleocharis parvula Extraplant Aquarium Plants: Eleocharis parvula

or 
third: Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' Extraplant Aquarium Plants: Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'

or lastly
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis Extraplant Aquarium Plants: Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'

As for my aquarium, I have no CO2, use API leaf zone every water change, and a daily dose of Nutrafin plant gro, With T5 lighting. Also a link to some videos of my aquarium. Any info or suggestion you guys have would be awesome. =)


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

i use aquariumplants.com


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I just posted my review on Sweet Aquatics.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f64/sweet-aquatics-online-plant-vendor-july-17468.html

I recommend them because of their unbeatable price, variety of products and minimal problems.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Hopefully that is not the balcopa I had. It grew out of the water and filled up the round clip on reflector I was using. So much so it actually blocked the light. 

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What size is the tank?Foreground plants are usually pretty high light demanding,since they are so low.Depending on the height of the tank wand the lighting,will determine the foreground plants.


----------

